# got my bells of hythe!!!



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

got my bells of hythe!!! this catty is a class of his own! never seen such a beauty.
the finish is absolut perfect! it is like a costum knive ore a costum gun.
i changed the bands in qube rubber, it looks more oldschool and is easyer to pull.
thank u alan, i realy love this catty!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats Baumtamm. Its a beauty. JT


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You got me even more excited because I ordered one Feb. 26, last Friday. Now if I can get my accuracy up to what you appear to be doing I'll be even happier. I ordered the Lucky 7 with the dark bulls horn on the handle.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

That is a beautiful slingshot.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> You got me even more excited because I ordered one Feb. 26, last Friday. Now if I can get my accuracy up to what you appear to be doing I'll be even happier. I ordered the Lucky 7 with the dark bulls horn on the handle.


mate this looks good because the catty covers s0me bad shots







and my bands are easyer to draw. it need lots of practise to shoot a catty like a milbro if u aren´t grown up with but i realy love the design!
congrats to the lucky seven, i´m shure u´ll love it!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Why dont you shoot flipstyle? I think this is the best method ever to not hit the fork.

Fried


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

frodo u are right, flipstyle would be best, but i am not verry good at it, i need more training!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Baumstamm, don't you hate it that no matter how much you polish a slingshot, if you use flash photography it always looks scratched as heck? I mean when you look at it, you can use it as a mirror, but in the photo it comes out terrible.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Baumstamm, don't you hate it that no matter how much you polish a slingshot, if you use flash photography it always looks scratched as heck? I mean when you look at it, you can use it as a mirror, but in the photo it comes out terrible.


Can you just glass bead it except where the rubber rides or polish it like a stainless Delorean, I wonder.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The DeLorean was actually brushed, not polished. Brushed surfaces are a lot more solid and will look better in photos - but they lack the mirror effect!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Baumstamm, don't you hate it that no matter how much you polish a slingshot, if you use flash photography it always looks scratched as heck? I mean when you look at it, you can use it as a mirror, but in the photo it comes out terrible.


of corse u are right, i´ve made a dozent pics and none of them looks good like real! unbelavebel also autofokus didn´t work on this catty because of the mirror effect, but i will try to master good pics from this catty, cause it is a awesome beauty and with a real beautifull girl, the pics might be good!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The DeLorean was actually brushed, not polished. Brushed surfaces are a lot more solid and will look better in photos - but they lack the mirror effect!


Oh, you mean like with 0000 steel wool ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> got my bells of hythe!!! this catty is a class of his own! never seen such a beauty.
> the finish is absolut perfect! it is like a costum knive ore a costum gun.
> i changed the bands in qube rubber, it looks more oldschool and is easyer to pull.
> thank u alan, i realy love this catty!!!


 This original design and material is absolutley beautiful. The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

dgui said:


> Oh, you mean like with 0000 steel wool ?


Looks more like 240 sand paper.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're right to be proud of that. It's a beaut.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

That sure is a beauty! I have my eyes on one of these for sure!

RIDE


----------

